# Quick question regarding hst



## Booyahjoe (Mar 31, 2019)

On my uber tax summary under "fare breakdown" my "Gross uber rides fares" total is 21242.74


Then under "Sales tax breakdown" my "Hst on uber rides" total is 3422.31


Now my question is this, does the 21242.74 include the hst total or is the hst added on top of 21242.74?



thanks for any help


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

He's a Canadian so probably better in the Toronto thread which is popular.


----------

